# Help me please !



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

The pigeons in my balcony are not around and one of his egg make a big hole , it is hatching and I don't know is it normal for the parents to go before they born?
I really don't know what to do, I know they need warm but the mother and the father are not around . 
One of the egg was spoilded and I took it away, and I think the mother got mad about that  in the night time, and then I saw her eating in the mornig( i feed her) but then left.  
What can I do? Should I let there or should I take the egg inside my house??
I just want the best for all animals  
Karla


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

Yes, please leave the hatching egg alone. The parents are probably nearby so keep close watch for their return. It's not very cold out so the hatching bird will be alright for now. Just keep close watch for the parents to return, and they likely will. The hatching process can take quite awhile, up to a full day so don't worry yet


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pigeonpal2002!
How long should I wait ??
I can see his peak out 
Do you think after born about two hours or more??
Thanks
Karla


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

I suspect that this hatching chick will be awhile het before he/she is out of the egg completely. After it is fully hatched and out of the egg entirely, watch for the parents return. If they don't return after about 1 hour after it's born, then there might be cause for concern. Just keep a very close watch on what happens and for the parents to return.


----------

